# genre/type/sorte de X + accord du verbe



## lacrie

Bonjour,

Est ce que l'on dit "ce genre de corrélation de laquelle il se servait" ou "duquel il se servait"

merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour le choix du nombre du complément, voir le fil genre/type/sorte de + nom singulier / pluriel.


----------



## Texas Heat Wave

Bonjour,  Je dirai duquel, puisque “ce genre” est l’antécédent, et “de corrélation” est le complément de “genre”.


----------



## OlivierG

Euh... Moi je dirais: "ce genre de corrélation dont il se servait".


----------



## Rpkx

T'as diantrement raison. Pourquoi chercher midi à quatorze heures?
Appliquons le rasoir d'Occam, de deux solutions la plus simple est souvent la meilleure.
Quand vous hésitez, contournez la difficulté. Reformulez. 

Fuyons, courage!


----------



## Gardefeu

Voilà une remarque étrangement ironique... 
La proposition d'OlivierG est peut-être radicale, mais elle évite une lourdeur insigne dans la phrase suggérée. 
Ecrire un français agréable et qui évite la cacographie, c'est toujours bon à prendre, non?
Pour en revenir à la question initiale, la réponse me parait toute bête: de quoi se servait-il? de la corrélation ou du genre? de la corrélation, sûrement (un peu de contexte aurait aidé à être plus affirmatif).
Je réponds sans ambage: _de laquelle il se servait._


----------



## llunita

Bonjour!

Ce genre de remarques m'embarrasse/ m'embarassent. ? 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## FranParis

Ce genre de remarques m'embarrasse.
Ces remarques m'embarrassent.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Mais:
“Ce genre de remarques sont celles d'un salaud.”
​


----------



## Anne345

Selon les grammaires, "quand _genre (_ainsi que _espèce, façon, manière, sorte, type)_  est suivi d'un nom l'accord se fait avec celui-ci s'il représente l'idée principale, l'expression qui précède fonctionne plus ou moins comme un adjectif, jusqu'à signifier "quelque chose comme", éventuellement avec une nuance péjorative, ou même jusqu'à servir simplement de renforcement . Si _genre_ a sa signification ordinaire, l'accord ne se fait pas."
Il est difficile de trancher dans votre cas, donc les deux formes sont possibles, ou alors je contournerais le problème :   _Les remarques de ce genre m'embarrassent_.


----------



## FranParis

J'y pensais justement, pour la phrase que Spectre Scolaire a trouvé sur un forum: "Les remarques de ce genre sont celles d'un salaud"


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Merci, _Anne345_, pour le contournement de la phrase! N’étant pas satisfait avec *Ce genre de remarques m’embarrasse*, j’avais effectivement trouvé la phrase employée dans #3 en googlant *Ce genre de remarques*.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai pensé à une phrase dont l'accord m'intrigue :


> Quelle sorte de diplôme as-tu *obtenu *?


Dans ce cas, doit-on faire l'accord de "obtenu" avec "sorte" ?
Merci !


----------



## Donaldos

Oui, c'est généralement ce qui arrive. L'accord se fait avec le complément de _sorte_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Je te remercie beaucoup Donaldos! 
Mais regarde, tes deux phrases se contredisent ...


----------



## Donaldos

Oui, désolé, j'avoue ne pas avoir vraiment fait attention à la question et j'ai supposé que tu demandais si l'accord était correct alors que tu proposais en fait un accord différent.

Donc, réponse non contradictoire cette fois-ci: l'accord dans l'exemple cité est correct et usuel. 

Dans certains cas, il arrive que l'on rencontre aussi l'accord avec "sorte".


----------



## Habituellement

Bonjour,

Est-il correct d'écrire, dans certains contextes, "ce genre de travaux sont importants", au lieu de "ce genre de travaux est important" ?

Merci pour vos réponses,
Cordialement.


----------



## M.T.M

Bonjour,
Je pense qu'il faut accorder avec *ce genre* sauf s'il ya un autre sujet qui précède *ce genre* :les dégats de *ce genre* de travaux sont importants*.*


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont possibles: soit avec _genre_ soit avec son complément.

_Ce genre de travaux *est* important_. 
_Ce genre de travaux *sont* importants_. 

En fait, il y a une légère nuance entre les deux: dans le premier cas, c'est _genre_ qui prime, tandis que dans le second, c'est _travaux_ qui prédomine. Tout dépend donc de l'intention du locuteur.


----------



## Traducteur40

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit doute concernant la phrase correcte, bien que je pense que la première soit la bonne. 

1) Ce genre de choses existe encore.

2) Ce genre de choses existent encore.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Il me semble que l'accord grammatical (1) s'impose ici.


----------



## Traducteur40

C'est ce qu'il me semble aussi J.F., merci de votre participation.


----------



## lilice90

Pour moi la première est indéniablement la bonne, et peut-être que la deuxième est elle aussi acceptable...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je crois que c'est le verbe _exister_, dans cet exemple, qui fait  pencher la balance - pour ceux qui acceptent d'envisager les deux  accords - du côté du singulier. Mais je crois qu'il en aurait été  autrement si l'on avait dit _ce genre de choses arrivent encore fréquemment de nos jours_,  car ce sont clairement les choses qui arrivent, non pas le genre. Dans  le premier cas c'est plutôt le genre qui existe encore, non pas les  choses. Mais la différence demeure légère, requérant une balance  sensible, si l'on veut.

Maintenant, quand on préfère l'accord au  singulier, je trouve qu'il nous faudrait en premier lieu vérifier le  bienfondé d'avoir mis _chose_ au pluriel. Par exemple, si l'on  parle de la guerre ou des guerres dans les sociétés ancestrales, on peut  raisonnablement considérer qu'il s'agit d'un phénomène unique, et  préférer _ce genre de chose_ ; alors que si l'on parle de leurs croyances, elles sont tellement diverses qu'on préférerait, je pense, _ce genre de choses_. En pratique, dans bien des cas on ne parvient pas à distinguer aussi nettement.


----------



## SergueiL

Ce qu'en dit le Grevisse (Ed.1993, p.646) :


> Avec *espèce*, *façon*, *genre*, *manière*, *sorte*, *type*, suivi de _de_ et d'un nom, c'est celui-ci qui détermine l'accord dans certaines circonstances.
> • Quand ce complément représente l'idée principale, l'expression qui précède fonctionne plus ou moins comme un adjectif, jusqu'à signifier seulement "qq. ch. comme", (…)
> Ex : Ce genre de rapport amoureux n'étaient tout de même pas très *fréquents* (MALLET-JORIS,_ Le rempart des Béguines_)
> • Si _espèce_, _genre_, etc. ont leur signification ordinaire, si l'attention se porte sur eux, ce qui est particulièrement le cas quand ces mots sont précédés du déterminant démonstratif, le complément n'a pas d'effet sur l'accord. _(c'est moi qui souligne)_
> Ex : Ce n'est pas le genre de réponse qu'il aurait *fait* l'année dernière. (S. de BEAUVOIR, _Les Mandarins_)


Nous sommes probablement dans le deuxième cas, mais le contexte est un peu court pour en être sûr.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bonsoir,

Une question me turlupine concernant les exposions du genre "type de mots", comment se fait l'accord ? Avec le mot "type" ou bien avec le mot "mots" ?

Exemple : 

- "Ce type de mots s'écrivent..." ou "Ce type de mots s'écrit..." ?
- "Ce type de mots sont faciles à retenir..." ou "Ce type de mots est facile à retenir..." ?

Merci.


----------



## Kaitchou23

C'est "ce type" qui est sujet, et comme c'est un singulier, l'accord se fait au singulier également
pareil pour "ce genre de"
donc :* ce type de mot s'écrit*

Par contre j'ai un sérieux doute quant au pluriel de "mots"
moi j'écrirais "ce type de mot" (car on parle ici d'un seul mot) et "ces types de mots" (plusieurs genres de mots) 
voila


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont en fait possibles selon que l'on fait l'accord grammatical strict avec _type_ ou que l'on fait la syllepse.

Et pour l'accord du complément de _type_, voir le fil genre/type/sorte de + nom singulier / pluriel.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il faut quand même ce souvenir premièrement qu'on ne peut pas dire, par exemple, _ce type de fille est sot_, ce qui invite à s'interroger pour savoir si l'adjectif qualifie _type_ ou _fille_, en remarquant deuxièmement qu'à l'oreille _ce type de fille est sotte_ passe mieux que _ce type de filles sont sottes_, ce qui invite à privilégier le singulier de _fille_, sauf raison particulière qui exigerait le pluriel. 

J'ai donc une nette préférence pour _ce type de mot s'écrit_, je fuis _ce type de mots s'écrit_, car ce sont les mots qui s'écrivent, et si j'ai une raison de préférer _mots_ au pluriel, si je ne veux pas dire _ce type de mots s'écrivent_, ou si mon oreille tique, je contourne la difficulté en disant tout simplement_ les mots de ce type s'écrivent _: pourquoi se compliquer la vie quand la langue nous invite à une construction de même sens, plus sûre et plus simple ?

Dans les constructions telles que _ce genre de chose(s)_,  et d'une façon générale à chaque fois qu'on pourrait aussi bien opter  pour le singulier que pour le pluriel, j'ai souvent remarqué qu'il  semblait exister un consensus, disons, pour toujours privilégier le  singulier. J'ai longtemps trouvé cette quasi règle arbitraire et sans  fondement, et j'ai fini par m'y ranger, pour des raisons de  simplification comme dans le cas que je viens d'expliquer. 

Dans un cas comme _ce genre de fille / filles est / sont de plus en plus nombreux / nombreuse / nombreuses_, _genre_ peut prendre la valeur de catégorie, ce qui explique que _est... nombreux_ soit possible, de même que le singulier de _fille_.

Dans un cas comme _ce type de mot / mots est / sont nombreux_, je me vois contraint d'opter pour _mots_ au pluriel, car d'une part, _type_ s'assimile moins facilement à une catégorie que _genre_, et car d'autre part, en renversant, ou en roquant, si l'on veut, _mots_ ne peut se mettre qu'au pluriel : _les mots de ce type sont nombreux_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> Il faut quand même ce souvenir premièrement qu'on ne peut pas dire, par exemple, _ce type de fille est sot_


Si, ce serait tout à fait possible, même si je ne le dirais pas moi-même. Cf. cette phrase de Grevisse : « Ce type de construction […] est déjà attest*é* en latin. » (c'est moi qui graisse)



> à l'oreille _ce type de fille est sotte_ passe mieux que _ce type de filles sont sottes_, ce qui invite à privilégier le singulier de _fille_, sauf raison particulière qui exigerait le pluriel.


En ce qui me concerne, aucune de ces phrases n'est vraiment naturelle, mais je pencherais davantage pour le pluriel si je devais choisir entre elles. Cela dit, ce qui me viendrait le plus naturellement serait simplement : _ces filles-là sont sottes_.



> J'ai donc une nette préférence pour _ce type de mot s'écrit_, je fuis _ce type de mots s'écrit_, car ce sont les mots qui s'écrivent


Je ne comprends pas l'argument en faveur du singulier puisque justement, si l'on pense que ce sont *les* mot*s* qui s'écri*vent*, c'est plutôt le pluriel que l'on envisagera, non ? Quoi qu'il en soit, les deux nombres sont parfaitement admissibles.



> et si j'ai une raison de préférer _mots_ au pluriel, si je ne veux pas dire _ce type de mots s'écrivent_, ou si mon oreille tique, je contourne la difficulté en disant tout simplement_ les mots de ce type s'écrivent _: pourquoi se compliquer la vie quand la langue nous invite à une construction de même sens, plus sûre et plus simple ?


 Entièrement d'accord.



> Dans les constructions telles que _ce genre de chose(s)_,  et d'une façon générale à chaque fois qu'on pourrait aussi bien opter  pour le singulier que pour le pluriel, j'ai souvent remarqué qu'il  semblait exister un consensus, disons, pour toujours privilégier le  singulier.


 Pour moi, les deux nombres se trouvent régulièrement et je ne dirais certainement pas que l'un ou l'autre soit plus fréquent que l'autre, ni qu'il y ait un quelconque consensus.

En bref, on a trois possibilités :

_Ce type de mot s'écrit…
Ce type de mot*s* s'écrit…
Ce type de mot*s* s'écri*vent*…_

_ Ce type de mot est facile à retenir.
Ce type de mot*s* est facile à retenir.
Ce type de mot*s* *sont* facile*s* à retenir._


----------

